# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel Applet user properties

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by Visitor Mithun*

What are the applet user properties? Can any one give me some properties and How they work?

----------


## devunair

User properties are object definitions that are added as children to an applet, business component, control, field, or list column to configure specialized behavior beyond what is configured in the parent object definition's properties. User Property what we create under Applet is called as Applet User Property.
One example for Applet User Property is
By default the cursor will move to the first field while clicking the New button in an applet. If we need it in any other field means we can use DefaultFocus_New

-> Go to the applet user property of that particular applet.
-> Create a new new record with Name as *DefaultFocus_New* and Value as *(Name of the field)*(to which field the cursor needs to point in that applet)

Hope it works for ur question. Contact me if anyone require more info.

Thanks 
devu

----------

